
Why development teams are adopting GraphQL? - oczek
https://blog.graphqleditor.com/why-companies-adopt-graphql/
======
oczek
The results of a survey made by one of the GraphQL adopting companies asked
the CTOs and lead developers of a variety of companies about:

\- their experience with the implementation of GraphQL,

\- expectations toward GraphQL,

\- transition results.

They made a great job gathering data tech giants like Uber or Paypal, as well
as small/medium teams ranging from 1 to 100+ software engineers. A short sum-
up of the results here: [https://blog.graphqleditor.com/why-companies-adopt-
graphql/](https://blog.graphqleditor.com/why-companies-adopt-graphql/)

